# My Coffee Station



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Thought I'd finally get round to posting a photo of my coffee corner... so here goes. Not much to look at but I can get some great drinks from this set-up.

Mazzer Super Jolly

Grigia (rebadged Promac, which is itself basically a rebadged Rancilio) Club PU/S


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

that looks awesome, very nice set up


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

looks really nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice. That Grigia must be a bit of a beast to make the super jolly look that small


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouraging comments.

The water bottles in the pic are 1.5L bottles, so hopefully provide some scale. The Grigia has a 4L boiler and 2L water tank inside the casing... I guess anything that holds 6L of water is going to be fairly large. I specifically wanted a machine that would complement the bulk of the Super Jolly, the aim was to make it look a little less industrial.

Still haven't invested in a naked portafilter yet, that'll be my coffee hardware related purchase for June.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Any nice cups that sit on top?


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got some quite nice Peet's Coffee cups, but I don't keep them out - tend to put everything in cupboards.

The cups and coffee bean bag in the photo were only out to give some scale.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I bet you don't have to empty that drip tray too frequently


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Really cool - but what's in the case?!


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Fran said:


> Really cool - but what's in the case?!


Nothing coffee related, I'm afraid. I consigned all of my DVD cases to the shed a long time ago. That flight case now contains c.600 discs (that I'll never watch again since the HD revolution, talk about a waste of money...)

Re. the naked portafilter, I picked one up from Happy Donkey and have been using it exclusively ever since. Unfortunately, it seems to leak water for some reason. My guess is that it's not a precise fit as it's an OEM item rather than a Rancilio item. It makes great coffee and is fascinating to use but take a LOT of user input to ensure the drips don't enter the cup.

Guess I'll put it on eBay and do what I should have done in the first place and bought the official Rancilio version. Once I do, I'll get some videos of extractions put up here.


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

where's it leaking? I had to modify my rancilio fitting happy donkey bottomless a little...

I thought the water bottles were 500ml one's, beast of a machine... bet if you dropped it it wouldn't even notice


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

It's hard to really pinpoint the problem area, it just seems to drip clear water - it's as if the seal with the gasket isn't tight, although both my other portafilters work perfectly, so I don't think it's the gasket. What did you do to yours?


----------



## timjoy (Jul 25, 2011)

so profesional!!wannna got these


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got the happy donkey bottomless PF for my Silvia. I found if I put it in too tight the metal flexed and it would leak, which is a typical problem with bottomless PF. You might want to try attaching it a bit lighter. Also I seem to remember that a different basket helped rather than the huge triple that came with the PF.


----------

